# Need help with train and trestles.



## TimTheTrainMan (Jan 16, 2011)

I set up a bridge with trestles for the very first time recently. 
However my steam locomotive has trouble trying to make it up on one end which isn't as curved. It's more of a straight approach after going around just one curve. 
Should I add another lock on? (Which I did for the other end, which did help.) 
Clean the whole track? (I cleaned the track with the difficult approach which did seem to help a little bit.)
Create a more curved approach like the other one that it has no problem with going up on? 
Or should I just live with it and not use that end for approach?

Is there anyone who can answer who is an expert at this or had a similar experience and can offer a solution for what worked? 

Please note: 
The more cars I add on the more trouble it has. 
That I just had the loco serviced recently so I doubt it's the loco. 
Though on the other hand it could be since my Soo Switcher engine has no problems with going up either end with cars.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Are you talking about the trestle sets that come with train sets? If so, their grades are notoriously steep, amplified with curves because they take the momentum out of the engine on approach.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TimTheTrainMan said:


> I set up a bridge with trestles for the very first time recently.
> However my steam locomotive has trouble trying to make it up on one end which isn't as curved. It's more of a straight approach after going around just one curve.
> Should I add another lock on? (Which I did for the other end, which did help.)
> Clean the whole track? (I cleaned the track with the difficult approach which did seem to help a little bit.)
> ...


Are the wheels spinning or just lack of power?
What is the engine #?
Try a lockon.........does it help? Won't hurt to try.
The cleaner the track the better.
What are you cleaning it with? Are your connecting pins nice and shiny too?

Some engines negotiate the grades better then others.

Pictures?


----------



## TimTheTrainMan (Jan 16, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Are you talking about the trestle sets that come with train sets? If so, their grades are notoriously steep, amplified with curves because they take the momentum out of the engine on approach.


It didn't come with the train?

It is a Lionel set and I'm guessing it's from the 60's or maybe the 70's.
The box, which I just got rid of, was an off tan color/yellow ochre. If that helps. 
And I did make it less steep already by removing the tallest trestles under the bridge but leaving ones with enough clearance there.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My old engines cover the whole spectrum of pull from bad to good.
All you can do is space them out to one and a half track lengths intead of using a trestle at every one.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> All you can do is space them out to one and a half track lengths intead of using a trestle at every one.


Or locate the trestles on a downward sloping terrain ... i.e., the ground itself is sloping down more so than the track itself is sloping up. (As if your bridging across a little valley.)

TJ


----------



## TimTheTrainMan (Jan 16, 2011)

Updates on this issue:
I have added another lock on and I try them in different parts of the track. I may try it closer to the end where the train slows down or stops as it goes up the trestles. 
But if I do that it may take away power from other crucial areas of the track. 

The Lionel locomotive is #8304 with set #1385 or 86. 
As mentioned before the SOO SW1 Switcher has no problems making it up since it is more powerful. 
The transformer is type 4090 at 115 volts (Though it's claimed to be 120 in the manuel).
And on a side note: It has a "Whistle" feature on the second lever. I don't have a whistle for it but when I crank and hole the lever on "Whistle" it gives the train a bit more power. (Not enough to still make the grade but for other parts of the track when needed.) 
Could that damage anything in any way? 
Would a bigger, more powerful transformer help?
If so, any suggestions?
Any other ideas to help the train make it? 
Thanx.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't be concerned with taking power away from other areas of the track. Add lockons in each area where you notice the engine slowing down.

Make sure the track and wheels are clean. You would be amazed at how fast dirt collects.

As mentoned before, never use steel wool. Don't use it anywhere in the house! The shavings will find a way to the train.

Have you tried running the train in the opposite direction? It may provide a clue as to why there is a problem.

Lastly, some locos work better than others.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

i would say just watch the grade and the amount of consist your running. also you said the trains are from 60's-70's? if so they have magnetraction as apposed to a traction tire. maybe try a more modern locomotive with the same consist and see how it does. there could be some wheel slippage.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Does the 8304 have a traction tire? Replace that, and try adding some weight for a test.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

If wheels are slipping the engine may need clean or replacement traction tires. Here are a few tips from my experience with trestle sets:


Make sure the engine has clean traction tires or good magne traction. With many older Lionel PW locomotives the magne traction has demagnetized and no longer has sufficient pull for hills. Many MPC era locomotives have neither magnetraction or traction tires and are unsuitable for hills.
Lighten the load. Avoid pulling a heavy consist of operating cars.
Place heaviest cars close to the engine and the lightest cars towards the rear of the train.
Insulate the hill into two or three blocks each powered by a different transformer. A high voltage block for the uphill. normal voltage for the top, and a low voltage block for the downhill.
Avoid O27 curves for the slopes. They are a bit too tight and cause a lot of derailments.

Layouts with trestle hills do present challenges. You will need to experiment with what works and what doesn't.

Good Luck, AR.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Over a year and a half and you still have the problem.
4/8/2011 was when this thread was started.

Try new traction tires?


----------



## TimTheTrainMan (Jan 16, 2011)

T-Man said:


> Does the 8304 have a traction tire? Replace that, and try adding some weight for a test.





big ed said:


> Over a year and a half and you still have the problem.
> 4/8/2011 was when this thread was started.
> 
> Try new traction tires?


Is a traction tire the strip of rubber that goes around one of the big wheels?

If so, then how do I replace it?

I would like an answer to this one:
Would a higher voltage or more powerful transformer do the trick? 
(Check the OP for details on my current one.)

Note to ed: I don't play with my train as often as I could and I can't believe the age of this thread either! 
And this problem has come and gone. Mostly depending on what is hauled. 
Sometimes it can make it with 4 cars, including coal, depending on the weight.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

TimTheTrainMan said:


> Is a traction tire the strip of rubber that goes around one of the big wheels?
> 
> If so, then how do I replace it?
> 
> ...





I believe someone on this forum suggested painting a light coat of liquid electrical tape on the wheels , to increase traction.

I have not tried this , but I am sure I read this hint on the site somewhere.

Can anyone verify this ?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The tire is just a rubber band. That model does not have one. LIonel supp 1-9 page 125 in adobe.

SHould be obvious how to replace one. Remove the drive rod first.

Or just get a bigger engine.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

> Is a traction tire the strip of rubber that goes around one of the big wheels?
> 
> If so, then how do I replace it?


Yes it is. First obtain a new one. Do you live near a Lionel dealer? They should be able to sell you a new one or even replace it for you in the store. If not just call Lionel customer service with the model number of the locomotive. They should be able to send you a replacement. Replacing is a simple process, just pull off the old tire with a tweezers, clean the old cement residue, put a small amount of fresh rubber cement on, then apply the new tire. You may have to unscrew a small steam driver part in the way to get the new tire on.



> I would like an answer to this one:
> Would a higher voltage or more powerful transformer do the trick?


Check my response in #11 above for more information.


> Insulate the hill into two or three blocks each powered by a different transformer. A high voltage block for the uphill. normal voltage for the top, and a low voltage block for the downhill.


----------



## TimTheTrainMan (Jan 16, 2011)

areizman said:


> If wheels are slipping the engine may need clean or replacement traction tires.
> 
> 
> Make sure the engine has clean traction tires or good magne traction. With many older Lionel PW locomotives the magne traction has demagnetized and no longer has sufficient pull for hills. Many MPC era locomotives have neither magnetraction or traction tires and are unsuitable for hills.
> ...





areizman said:


> Yes it is. First obtain a new one. Do you live near a Lionel dealer? They should be able to sell you a new one or even replace it for you in the store. If not just call Lionel customer service with the model number of the locomotive. They should be able to send you a replacement. Replacing is a simple process, just pull off the old tire with a tweezers, clean the old cement residue, put a small amount of fresh rubber cement on, then apply the new tire. You may have to unscrew a small steam driver part in the way to get the new tire on.
> 
> 
> 
> Check my response in #11 above for more information.


Thank you very much for the responses. 
As always, it leads to more ?

The loco just comes to a dead stop while climbing the incline when pulling cars. 
It can make it on it's own. 
The wheels do not spin. 
Could that still be a traction tire issue?

And so I understand the latter part with your transformers input:
Are you suggesting that I have 3 separate transformers for the hill?
That I add on another 2 to the one I already have?

If that is the idea then why not just get a more powerful transformer to meet all the needs?


----------

